# Electric chainsaws



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2020)

My saws are getting older like me. I'm toying with the idea of getting a electric saw. I'm really only good for a couple hours at a time of serious chainsawing anyway and I still have a good running Jonsered 70 for bucking up big hardwood. I'm thinking I would use it primarily for softwood under 10" and as a saw to have around when I'm running my mill. Has anyone using one or have recommendation ?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 8, 2020)

I have used Stihl's battery powered with 12" bar for several jobs. Not sure which model, it was the company's and I only work there a few weeks a year. Was able to work 45 minutes non-stop on a take-down and removal with all kinds of power. Changed the battery after about 2 hours and trimmed several more fruit trees before I wore out. Think they said an hour to charge. I'll text one of the year round crew and get the model information for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2020)

The Makita has a lot of appeal to me because I already have some Makita tools that use the same batteries. They use 2 18 volt batteries to make a 36 volt saw.
About $400 for a 16" saw which is about the rite bar length for what I want to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2020)

I have a makita corded electric saw that works great. If you already have batteries for makita and they make a cordless I wouldnt hesitate to give it a try. You might even save some money if you buy a bare tool without batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a makita corded electric saw that works great. If you already have batteries for makita and they make a cordless I wouldnt hesitate to give it a try. You might even save some money if you buy a bare tool without batteries.


I have 3 good batteries so I was thinking if I bought one with batteries I would be able to go for a while between charges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought a Harbor Freight special many years ago and absolutely cannot tear it up. The oiler doesn't work (never did really) any more and the cap is gone. The bar has been bent and all the safety guards are gone or broken. It's been dropped out of trees and generally abused and still works fine although I don't climb around in oak trees any more. I can't throw it away (it still works) but I won't give it to the boys or let them use it because it is kinda dangerous with the exposed drive shaft and chain. So, I got another HFS, and it promptly threw the chain and leaked all the oil out on the garage floor. It is so safe I can't cut anything with it. Wound up inheriting another one just like it. It works the same way (throws the chain and leaks oil). They are hanging on the wall next to each other because some day I may need some oil on the shop floor and they'll be ready...

I've thought about the cordless varieties and that seems to be the way to go for general light trimming and household use. 

These days I just call one of the boys to come over, "Hey, how are you doing? Oh, BTW, while you're here, you see that limb up there....."

Alan

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ray D (Dec 8, 2020)

I have a small electric Work brand for around the house. No complaints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2020)

I have the corded Makita, 16" bar, used it for over 10 years now, great little saw, I've put it through heck and it still works great. I dont have a battery saw but several battery yard tools (Echo brand) they do the job, but the batteries add considerable weight.......


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 8, 2020)

I also have a corded Makita 16" but only had it two years. Works great and I don't have to smell the gas fumes or worry about the engine not starting. I highly recommend it. https://www.amazon.com/Makita-UC405...607436545&sprefix=Makita+chain,aps,182&sr=8-3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 8, 2020)

I used a corded 14" Makita, great saw for sure. I had posted it on here at one time and think it matched Greg's model. I have a corded 14" WEN, that has worked in the shop for 20 years. It needs to be kept with the bar parallel to the floor when not in use, otherwise it leaks bar oil.

So the guy at the one job I work wrote, "We have a Stihl MSA 161T with the AP300 batteries. I like it a lot. The micro chain isn't as good as the larger chain but I think the torque on the electric motor is not that powerful." I think he meant to handle a larger chain. Most of the ones I see from over seas have the 100 volt batteries, however I see in the US we have many with 40, 60 and 80 volt batteries, and a few with flex volt compatibilities.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 8, 2020)

I agree with the folks who said "if you already have battery operated stuff and the batteries will fit the new chainsaw, stick with that". My neighbor has the Eco brand battery lawn mower and edger. He got the chainsaw and the batteries work in all the machines. I borrowed the saw to cut our Christmas trees last year and this year and it worked great (way better than carting gas cans, and worrying about elevation changes, etc). His mower seems to work, never heard of him having any trouble. I don't know the re-charge rate.


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 8, 2020)

Dave,
I see that HF has a basic no bells or whistles 16" non gas saw on sale now. Its on my wish list 


































Seriously, I would go with battery especially with being able to use the batteries in multiple tools.

Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2020)

rob3232 said:


> Dave,
> I see that HF has a basic no bells or whistles 16" non gas saw on sale now. Its on my wish list
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if anyone has actually purchased one. Think a good bow saw would be more productive . Woops I'm a little slow today  now I see the whole ad is a spoof . Pretty funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 8, 2020)

I have a friend that sells Makita tools at his business he usually has pretty good prices i may see what he can do. Makita tools go on sale pretty often but I don't recall seeing a chainsaw marked down.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2020)

If it were me, I would buy cordless. Batteries are much better than they used to be. My chainsaw is gas powered, but I would certainly consider a cordless for my next purchase. Unless you are bucking huge logs, the cordless should be more than adequate and without the mess! Chuck


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 8, 2020)

For trimming suckers off of oak trees and small limbs (up to 2") that are inaccessible to a machette and are in places that require the use of less than two hands (one hand is holding on to the tree, as #1 wife is saying OMG over and over), I use the cordless sawzall with one of those 12" ragged blades. I'm good for 50 - 60 OMGs before I move on to something else....


Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 8, 2020)

I ordered the cordless hammer,i hope it works.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Wood (Dec 8, 2020)

I just checked price at Amazon, $409 but sounded like you could get an extra (2) batteries plus (2) that come with it? Might be worth checking out the extra battery deal and shows very good reviews.


----------



## Don Wood (Dec 8, 2020)

CPO Outlets shows (4) batteries coming with their saw as well...........


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 8, 2020)

We've had a scourge of teeny tiny whales around here lately so I'm ordering several of those 6 inch whale-gutting knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 8, 2020)

They are advertised as "ideal" for walrus as well!

Alan


----------



## larry C (Dec 8, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> My saws are getting older like me. I'm toying with the idea of getting a electric saw. I'm really only good for a couple hours at a time of serious chainsawing anyway and I still have a good running Jonsered 70 for bucking up big hardwood. I'm thinking I would use it primarily for softwood under 10" and as a saw to have around when I'm running my mill. Has anyone using one or have recommendation ?



I have a Makita 36 volt with a 12" bar. If you use it within the capabilities of the saw, it will be great. It takes about a half hour to charge
the two batteries......depending on how heavy of material you are cutting, the two batteries will power the saw for about 20 to 25 minutes before charging........the chain is very narrow, which cuts very quickly, even in such woods a live oak (here in the south, or hickory in the northern states.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 9, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> We've had a scourge of teeny tiny whales around here lately so I'm ordering several of those 6 inch whale-gutting knives.



Just remember, if you turn it around in the other direction you can use it on moles too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 9, 2020)

larry C said:


> I have a Makita 36 volt with a 12" bar. If you use it within the capabilities of the saw, it will be great. It takes about a half hour to charge
> the two batteries......depending on how heavy of material you are cutting, the two batteries will power the saw for about 20 to 25 minutes before charging........the chain is very narrow, which cuts very quickly, even in such woods a live oak (here in the south, or hickory in the northern states.


Thanks Larry that is the review I was hoping for. From your review I am not sure it's for me. It sounds like a very useful tool but I don't think it's quite saw enough for what I want to do. I have a small gas saw that sounds comparable to the electric, and it's just isn't big enough for felling limbing and bucking up logs. I think it would be perfect to have on hand while running my mill because it usually takes as long to start my gas saw as it takes to do the job. I might start my gas saw 20 times in a day and not burn half a tank of gas. I'm not giving up on the idea but I think that I need to get one in my hands and use it for a hour before I spend $400. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 9, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Just remember, if you turn it around in the other direction you can use it on moles too.


Oh, don't get me started on moles... vicious little critters that will turn on their own mothers for a nightcrawler. It's heartening to see Dave (@sprucegum ) steadfastly trying to keep this thread on topic no matter how hard we try to subvert it. Good on'ya Dave, hope you find the right solar powered garden hose...er, cordless hammer....no, whale gutter... what ever it is you're looking for.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Dec 9, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> Thanks Larry that is the review I was hoping for. From your review I am not sure it's for me. It sounds like a very useful tool but I don't think it's quite saw enough for what I want to do. I have a small gas saw that sounds comparable to the electric, and it's just isn't big enough for felling limbing and bucking up logs. I think it would be perfect to have on hand while running my mill because it usually takes as long to start my gas saw as it takes to do the job. I might start my gas saw 20 times in a day and not burn half a tank of gas. I'm not giving up on the idea but I think that I need to get one in my hands and use it for a hour before I spend $400. Thanks again


I've learned that our electric utility company uses Makita cordless chain saws to trim branches that are close to their power lines. Probably a lot more safe when they're in the bucket trucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 9, 2020)

larry C said:


> I've learned that our electric utility company uses Makita cordless chain saws to trim branches that are close to their power lines. Probably a lot more safe when they're in the bucket trucks


Not having to yank on a starter cord would be a huge advantage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

